# stem plants for sand substrate?



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Almost all the plants grow in the sand, some may need root tabs as supplements if they are heavy root feeders.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

You can plant anything in sand, so go crazy! The no CO2 thing will be more of a limiting factor. Inert substrates like sand are completely fine as long as you dose sufficiently.
Wisteria and Rotala rotundifolia are some good low-tech options off the top of my head.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Actually I believe it's easier to plant in sand and plants hold better. I've small tank with soil and big one with sand... I prefer sand. Add root tabs (I prefer cheap DIY clay-peat balls, something like JLB root balls) and you can plant ANYTHING you can imagine.


----------



## Sweded (Aug 26, 2016)

Rotala rotundifolia and Limnophila sessiliflora are the two stem plant who grow and look the best in a sand substrate, medium to low light, low tech tank. Most Hygrophila will grow fine as well.
If you have descent light and add fertilizers Limnophila hippuridoides will look great.


----------

